# Heli eng and family



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi I am a helicopter engineer holding an EASA B1.3 License with type ratings.
My family and I are looking for a better quality of life, and think that Portugal is where we may find it.
If anyone knows of helicopter companies with vacancies,in Portugal or Spain we would be greatful if you could drop us a line.
Best Regards
Steve


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have just returned from Portugal (Tires) after having a two day interview including psychometric testing.
A job offer has been made, with a good relocation package. Also included were the services of a reputable (and local) relocation agent.

I would appreciate if anyone could give me details on the following.
Housing, I have seen quite a few 3 bed houses around 1500 euros,would like to negotiate 1250 per month, do you think its possible, (prepared for a five year contract with the usual clauses) Dont want an apartment.

Does anyone have children at St Julians International School in Carcavelos, how did they settle in and do they like it.

For a family of 3 what would be the average monthly grocery bill

Also a guide line to the average monthly utility bills, gas electric water etc. I realise this much depends on how much you use.

Many thanks in anticipation of your responses.


----------



## Nial (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Steve
Sorry I may not be giving you any advice here, but I would just like to tag onto your link. 

I am in the final stages of signing an Expat contract, for 2 years work in Lisbon, taking my family of 2 children with me. 
I would also like to hear about St Julian's School as well as Carlucci American International School of Lisbon and St Dominic's International School. I am hoping to meet up with a Relocation agent next week or the week after, depending on UK work commitments and will get them to take me to the above schools and check out the surrounding areas for renting property. I can feedback to you if you can wait that long.

What areas did you check out to live, and what ones did you rule out. 

Has anyone got advice about bringing out my UK registered car to Portugal,is it a big deal or quite hassle free as we are one big EU community.

Nial


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Nial
No problems with you tagging on,
I had a look around Cascais,Estoril, Manique, Oeiras and Carcavelos.All have their high and low points, its all a matter of personnal taste, The relocation agent i will be using is Isabel from Triplicada. Let me know how you get on and perhaps we could meet up once we are there.


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Nial said:


> Hi Steve
> Sorry I may not be giving you any advice here, but I would just like to tag onto your link.
> 
> Hi Nial
> ...


----------



## Nial (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Steve
During the relocation visit we realised that we were quite limited to schools ie 1 school really, CAISL in Linho, which had availability for both of my children in September. 
Our apartment search then centred on the Caiscais-Estoril-Sintra triangle. Saw some great 3 bed apartments around the 2000-2300 euro mark. Luckily my wife fell in love with an apartment in Linho (which is cheaper, just wish the same logic applied to shoes and handbags!!!) and a 10 minute walk to school. This eases the pressure of having 2 cars straight away, as I will need the car for a 20km trip to work. Still trying to find out if I can import my leased company car, which I have had for 3 years, without paying import tax.

Hows your relocation going.


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Nial
All is going well, we have found a house in Parede (1250euro pm) handy for the school and shops, and not too far to travel to work.
I think if you have owned/been the registered keeper of your car for over 12 months you wont pay the import tax, cant be sure though.
We will be moving out (hopefully in mid June) will keep you posted.


----------



## steve_s (Jan 28, 2008)

Moving out on the 18th of June, start work on the 1st of July, can't wait!!!!


----------

